# Riveting Dirty Plum (satin) or Liberty of London Dirty Plum (matte)



## Sony (Mar 8, 2010)

How do I choose Dirty Plum Blush between the two collections. In the Riveting Collection its a Satin and Liberty of London collection its a matte...I don't wear blush on a regular basis so I'm not sure which texture I would prefer..I want to place an order on-line so I won't be able to swatch them. Which one do you guys think would be the best selection? I'm NC50  for reference.....Thanks


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 8, 2010)

i would say stick with the satin. at the same time i don't think there is really a difference. i guess if you want the liberty of london packaging you would get the matte...


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought it was the same blush but for some reason the descriptions are different?

I was going to get the Liberty of London one b/c of the special packaging.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmmm... Thats interesting. One is a satin and one is a matte. I would say go with the matte because that is the pro version and you will get more bang for your buck, as far as using less product, but getting great color payoff.


----------



## Sony (Mar 9, 2010)

I went with the one from Liberty of London which is the matte one...Couldn't resist the special packaging..thanks everyone


----------

